# Italian Citizenship for My Daughter



## stevemusacco2487 (Nov 22, 2021)

I have dual citizenship for the United States and Italy. I became an Italian citizen in 2012, and I got my European passport the same year. I will need to make an appointment with the Houston, Texas consulate next year to renew my passport. While there I want to register my daughter for Italian citizenship. Please let me know what steps that she and I need to do in order for this to happen. I am hoping it will be a relatively simple process since I am already a citizen of Italy based on my paternal grandfather's bloodline. I am not sure if it makes any difference, but my initial application for citizenship, which was approved in 2012, was done with the Los Angeles consulate not the Houston consulate. 

If this site is not used for this purpose, please inform me of websites that deal with these type of questions.

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If your daughter is a minor, you can register her with the Houston consulate when you renew your passport and she will be added to your passport. If she is no longer a minor, she must apply on her own to be recognized. If she lives in the jurisdiction of the same consulate where you applied (Los Angeles), she can just add her own, personal documents to your file which is kept there in Los Angeles. If she lives in the jurisdiction of any other Italian consulate in the United States, she will need to submit an entire set of documents just like you did beginning with the same ancestor that was born in Italy.


----------



## stevemusacco2487 (Nov 22, 2021)

I contacted the Los Angeles Consulate by email (see message below this paragraph). Hopefully, they will be able to answer all my questions. Since I now live in the Houston consulate's jurisdiction, I need to renew my Italian passport through their office. If they send all my documented files from Los Angeles to Houston, then my adult daughter can apply for Italian citizenship in Houston, without documenting the entire file again, for herself and daughters as well. 

Please let me know if you have anyone in this forum has an additional information on how to proceed, after reading my message below to the consulate's office in Los Angeles. I don't want to go through the entire process again on my daughter's behalf to find, arrange for and submit the entire set of documents like I did the beginning. That really does not make any sense at all.

Email to consulate's office in Los Angeles....

I found this document for a change of address for my current residence in Texas. I have 3 questions.

Question #1: Is the attached document still okay to submit for change of address?

Question #2: Will the completed attached change of address document be sent to this address, 1900 Avenue of the Stars suite 1250, Los Angeles, CA 90067.

Question #3: Once my change of address is approved will my case file in the Los Angeles Aire be sent to the Houston Aire.

Thank you very much,


----------

